# Teheyas kids!



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

N case someone's counting this makes 6 kids in 2 days! Lol teheya had triplets today! She's a baby making machine! 2 bucks and a doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you have been busy! Congrats on the cutie pies!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! What to do with all these boys?! Lol that makes 5 bucks 2 does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky you! Hopefully you can find a few people who want pet goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you eat goat meat? If not, I hope you find either people who do or want pets! Or maybe people who need a buck?

Congrats, they are really cute


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't think I want to eat nigi. Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ESP with the papers we have on the parents.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! They are too cute!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well, you can sell them as wethered pets, or 4H projects, or home bush clearers... or freezer camp as last option if you don't want to keep them and can't find a place for them to go.

and congrats! they are super cute!!!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very cute


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congrats on the cute kids!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Is there a class for showing Nigerian wethers for 4h?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Another belated congrats for having some adorable kids!


----------

